# C drive split into d drive for some reason



## lubu111 (11 mo ago)

how do i put all my storage back into just my c drive, or at least get more storage into my c drive, i only have 110gb free which apparently is all used up, literally 0 bytes free which also doesnt make sense, and the d drive has 931 gb total.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The partition on which the booted Windows is installed is designated by Microsoft the "C: drive." Other partitions are then given designations "D: drive," "E: drive," etc.

From your post we don't even know if the two partitions you mention are on the same physical drive. Please enlarge the Disk Management window enough to show all information and attach a screen shot here. Also tell us what you now have on the "D: drive" and whether you want to preserve the files.

If you need help with a screen shot see TSG Posting a Screenshot. FWIW to take screen shots with Windows Vista or latter I prefer to use the built-in Snipping Tool.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm guessing your computer has a small capacity solid state drive(SSD) and a 1 TB(931 GB) capacity hard disk drive(HDD).

Please do the following in your computer:
Download and save the *tsginfo.exe* file.
After it's been downloaded and saved, double-click it to run it.
Information about your computer will appear.
Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE text here.

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## lubu111 (11 mo ago)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit, Build 19043, Installed 20201228004947.000000-300
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i9-9900K CPU @ 3.60GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 158 Stepping 13, CPU Count: 16
Total Physical RAM: 40 GB
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070
Hard Drives: C: 110 GB (0 GB Free); D: 931 GB (347 GB Free); F: 931 GB (482 GB Free);
Motherboard: ASRock Z370 Pro4, s/n M80-AA008403018
System: American Megatrends Inc., ver ALASKA - 1072009, s/n To Be Filled By O.E.M.
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit, Build 19043, Installed 20201228004947.000000-300
> Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i9-9900K CPU @ 3.60GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 158 Stepping 13, CPU Count: 16
> Total Physical RAM: 40 GB
> Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070
> ...


Am I correct in assuming your computer has these storage drives?
*C:* 120 GB solid state drive (which Windows 10 is installed in)
*D:* 1 TB hard disk drive or solid state drive
E: disc drive
*F:* 1 TB hard disk drive or solid state drive

Are *D:* and *F:* two separate 1 TB drives, or is it one 2 TB drive divided into 2 equal partitions?

Are *D:* and *F:* internal or external drives?

---------------------------------------------------


----------



## lubu111 (11 mo ago)

F is an expansion drive, and no disc drive


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Please re-read post #5 and answer all 3 questions in detail.


----------



## lubu111 (11 mo ago)

D AND F is seperate
D is internal and F is external


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit, Build 19043, Installed 20201228004947.000000-300
> Hard Drives: *C:* 110 GB (0 GB Free); *D:* 931 GB (347 GB Free); *F:* 931 GB (482 GB Free)


Based on the information that you provided, I can now assume your computer has these 3 storage drives:
*C:* 120 GB(110 GB actual capacity) internal storage drive
*D:* 1 TB(931 GB actual capacity) internal storage drive
*F:* 1 TB(931 GB actual capacity) external storage drive

The *C:* internal drive which contains Windows 10 Home 64-bit is completely full. 
You cannot make it any larger than its 110 GB capacity, so you need to remove some of what is in it so it can reclaim some free space.
If you have personal data(documents, photos, music, videos, etc.) in it, you should move it to the *D:* internal drive.
If you have unused or unneeded third-party apps in it, you should uninstall them.

What do you currently have stored in the *D:* internal drive and the *F:* external drive?

--------------------------------------------------


----------



## lubu111 (11 mo ago)

just random things in those other storages but have plenty of space, is there a program to use thats free that can easily move everything from the c drive to my other drives?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You do not need any third-party program to move data from the *C:* internal drive into the *D:* internal drive or into the *F:* external drive.
That is done from within the Windows 10 operating system.

If you do not know how to move data from one drive to another drive, you need to ask someone who does to help you.
If you do it without knowing what you are doing, there is a very good chance that you will lose that data or cause problems with your computer.

You should also consider replacing that 120 GB storage drive with a much larger capacity one.
That will give the Windows 10 operating system a lot of free space to function properly.

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Why do you not copy the data from D: drive to external drive F: 
Then clone C: drive to D: drive and make D: drive the new C: drive.
Also


TerryNet said:


> Please enlarge the Disk Management window enough to show all information and attach a screen shot here.


to take a screenshot press windows key and print screen together.
This will put an image in Pictures>screenshots


----------



## lubu111 (11 mo ago)

how would i make the c drive to d drive if the c drive is a ssd?


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

TerryNet said:


> Please enlarge the Disk Management window enough to show all information and attach a screen shot here


Last time this will be asked


----------



## lubu111 (11 mo ago)

disk


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

The top part shows 
disk 0
new volume d
New volume 2 H
=3 disk
Bottom of pic shows 
Disk 0 
disk1
= 2 disk ????


----------



## lubu111 (11 mo ago)

i think thats just from a while ago fooling around they are just small partions, doesnt mean anything


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Have a look at this. It is free software.
**** NB all data on D will be erased ****
Make sure you keep current C drive as is for a couple of reboots so you can always go back.


----------



## lubu111 (11 mo ago)

is that a program that can move everything easily?


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Or buy a 1TB ssd and clone
HDD will be slower than current ssd


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

it clones the drive it does not move anything it makes an exact copy.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

If the budget can afford it you should buy a new 1TB ssd - faster than Hdd
If not Hdd will work good enough.
You should also make sure you have access to the internet via another computer/tablet or phone so you can watch the video when you are clonning the drive


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

PeterOz:
It's obvious that *lubu111* doesn't have the computer knowledge and skills to do what you advised and suggested to him. 
He needs "hands on" help by someone who knows what he/she is doing.

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## lubu111 (11 mo ago)

i have okay knowledge of computers, just never had to deal with storage problems so its a little new to me lol and im a him


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

If you do this 
Once you clone the ssd you have to shutdown the computer and remove either the power or data cable from the original C: so it does not try to boot from 2 drives


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Also I would not try this with out access to another computer that has internet access


----------



## lubu111 (11 mo ago)

okay ive moved everything from d drive, i want to make it my new c drive, how do i do that?


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Post #18


----------



## lubu111 (11 mo ago)

so i gotta buy another ssd? clone it on there and then delete the current c drive?


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

No you can do the steps to clone to a hdd. 
An ssd will be faster. 
But you can clone ssd to hdd. 
then turn off computer 
unplug ssd 
and boot.
Let me look at the video again - to refresh my mind with what it says


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Download macrium Reflect Free and install
Open Reflect and click on Create bootable resue media
Build a rescue media and test it will boot your computer.

I will try and write out the steps with pics for you to follow for the clone


----------



## lubu111 (11 mo ago)

unplug ssd? my ssd is in the pc though


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

lubu111 said:


> unplug ssd? my ssd is in the pc though


Only after the drive has been cloned
Do you have a computer tower ?
Did you make the rescue media and test it?


----------



## lubu111 (11 mo ago)

i have a pc tower yes, i guess ill have to get another ssd and clone it to that, seems to be the easiest method.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

No you can use the hdd you have


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Did you download macrium reflect


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

> wow 300 bucks canadian for a 1tb ssd lol yikes. is there a way to clear space with out doing that or is that the only way?


You do not have to buy an ssd


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Here are written instructions from macrium
https://knowledgebase.macrium.com/display/KNOW80/Cloning+a+disk
If you do not understand post back at what point you are stuck.


----------



## lubu111 (11 mo ago)

once its cloned, what do i do then with the pre existing c drive?


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

This video explains it a bit easier.
Skip where it talks about schedules you do not need it.
2min 14 sec to 3min 30 Sec
https://www.macrium.com/cloning-a-disk-using-macrium-reflect-7.
Once the clone is done you exit the program
Shut down the computer.
Remove the power cord
Remove the side cover
Earth yourself by touching some metal - the computer case will do
Remove the power cable or the data cable from the ssd.
Put the side cover back on
Boot the computer 
Cross your fingers and the computer should boot.
If it runs into boot problems you use the rescue disc you made.
If it still does not boot from the cloned hdd
Turn off the computer
Remove the power cord
Remove the side cover
Earth yourself by touching some metal - the computer case will do
Reconnect the power cable or the data cable to the ssd.
Boot the computer


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

If any doubts ASK


----------



## lubu111 (11 mo ago)

*HP P600 500GB Portable USB 3.1 External SSD (3XJ07AA#ABC)*

would this work for my pc? much easier for me it being an external ssd.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

lubu111 said:


> HP P600 500GB Portable USB 3.1 External SSD (3XJ07AA#ABC)


Posting links are better
That way we see what you are buying locally
If I search it gives me Aus prices which do not relate to Can prices.

As a rule windows does not boot from external drives.

Why not try the HDD in the machine if you don't like the performance you then have
the expernice to clone to ssd.


----------



## lubu111 (11 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> This video explains it a bit easier.
> Skip where it talks about schedules you do not need it.
> 2min 14 sec to 3min 30 Sec
> https://www.macrium.com/cloning-a-disk-using-macrium-reflect-7.
> ...


because i dont feel like doing this lol


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

you will still have to do it if you buy an ssd.


----------

